# How to make a Natural



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I've made a tutorial, how to make a natural.
WARNING! IF YOU DIDN'T DRY THE NATURAL LONG ENOUGH, IT MIGHT SPLIT AFTER DEBARKING
Here's What you'll need:
Dried Branch, Rasp, Files, Knife, Pencil, Saw, Sandpaper (120; 240; 600, Linseed oil, Patience, Practice.
1st step: Debarking the branch.
2nd step: Carving the basic shape of the slingshot
3d step: Filing the shape, sanding with grit 120.
4th step: Cutting of the forks, handle.
5th step: Sanding with 240, rounding the edges on forks, handle
6th step: Sanding with 600 (check if there are any scratches, little wood pieces sticking out. If there are, back to step 5)
7th step: Finishing the slingshot by sinking it into linseed oil for 24 hours . (wipe the oil off the slingshot with paper towel after taking out of oil and wait for a few days to dry)
8th step: Enjoy!

Here's a video about it, watch in HD for epic quality:





Thanks for checking!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i debark mine then let them dry


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice fork to got sone nice coulours to it


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent video Aras, thanks for posting!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Aras said:


> *Patience, Practice.*


Good job Aras.







keep posting videos.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice vid. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

nice video and good job. you supplied enough information in this video for a beginner to make one.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks for posting


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

cool


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I learn something, thanks master Aras... Saludos







.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done vid Aras, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Now I just need to find a fork!!!!

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Very informative....I am inspired to attempt to make a natural myself...thank you for the great tutorial


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Great video, thanks.


----------

